# Top Mythological Specimens - Round II



## Xelebes (Aug 4, 2009)

Same rules as last time, vote and post who you'd like in the next poll.

1. Thor (Norse)



Select from:

Amaterasu (Japanese)
Anu (Mesopotamian)
Jupiter (Roman)
Odin (Norse)
Osiris (Egyptian)
Quetzalcoatl (Nahuatl)
Viracocha (Incan)
Vishnu (Hindu)
Yahweh (Hebrew)
Zeus (Greek)


----------



## Joey Sixknuckles (Aug 4, 2009)

I voted for Quetzalcoatl, _'Q The Winged Serpent'_ is a brilliant film.


----------



## nj1 (Aug 4, 2009)

I've stayed with the Norse gods and voted for ODIN (all father) and was tempted to put up the NORNS for the next round, but thinking about it, I rather like Mithras to be in next round as i've read so many books about the roman soilders who worshiped him (even though they stole him from someone else)

Mithraic Mysteries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Xelebes (Aug 5, 2009)

nj1 said:


> I've stayed with the Norse gods and voted for ODIN (all father) and was tempted to put up the NORNS for the next round, but thinking about it, I rather like Mithras to be in next round as i've read so many books about the roman soilders who worshiped him (even though they stole him from someone else)
> 
> Mithraic Mysteries - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



S, you want the Roman Mithras over the Persian Mithra?


----------



## nj1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Xelebes said:


> S, you want the Roman Mithras over the Persian Mithra?


 
Technically they are the same diety. There's also a link between Mithras and the christian god. 

But since i read about him in Roman times i'll stick with the Roman version


----------



## Pravuil (Aug 6, 2009)

Why do you have Jupiter and Zeus in the same poll?

I didn't participate in the last poll, so I'm in doubt as to what top mythological specimen could mean; would i give my vote to my favorite deity on that list or to the deity I believe would win in a fight? As for the latter, which seems more likely, I'm gonna go for Zeus, whom not every other god in his respective pantheon rising in a coup against him could have eliminated him, or so Ovid and Homer and perhaps even Virgil would have us believe.

As for Odin...He is of no clear threat against some of the deities in this poll.

And as for mythological specimens (is this series about deities or 'mythological specimens'? The title implies the latter but the evidence implies the prior) I would like to see in the next poll (if, of course, they weren't in the original poll):

1. Cthulu
2. Lapelacean superintelligence
3. Maxwell's demon
4. Shiva
5. Eru (desputing Eru's deifical ellegibility is moot) =)
6. Adonis (Pheonician, I believe)


----------



## Xelebes (Aug 6, 2009)

I chose the word specimen to mean deities, monsters, beasts and spirits.  The fact that I chose dieties first may lead to some bias but whatever.  You are to pick your favourite amongst those listed.  No specific context, just pick your favourite.

I'm doing a similar experiment on another site and it looks like they have chosen Flying Spaghetti Monster.  I would say that it is admissable just as I would say Cthulu is admissable.


----------

